# Pensacola Bay



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr Walter and I went out tonight. We got out there right at dark. We started at NAS and fished around to Joe Patti with no sight of a flounder. We did manage one slot red and spec on rods, but other than that, no flounder. We did get to meet Flathead [ I think @ Bayou Chico ] who was just going out and Big Mike putting in at 17th when we were leaving. I was thoroughly impressed with Big Mike's light set up. The generator was very quiet and the lights looked good in the water. I do believe I'm going to go with the HPS lights and the Honda Generator next year. I had a hard time seeing tonight with my lights due to the dirty water. I'm going to change gig heads and poles too. Big Mike, I would like to know what type of gigs you had. We didn't want to keep you with a thousand questions, so when you get time, can you pm me? I have a couple of other questions as well. Thanks and I hope you all got a limit after we left. As a matter of fact, I'm sure you did, because that's our luck. We just got tired and both were ready to go home. Nice meeting both of you too. Mike


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

castnet said:


> Mr Walter and I went out tonight. We got out there right at dark. We started at NAS and fished around to Joe Patti with no sight of a flounder. We did manage one slot red and spec on rods, but other than that, no flounder. We did get to meet Flathead [ I think @ Bayou Chico ] who was just going out and Big Mike putting in at 17th when we were leaving. I was thoroughly impressed with Big Mike's light set up. The generator was very quiet and the lights looked good in the water. I do believe I'm going to go with the HPS lights and the Honda Generator next year. I had a hard time seeing tonight with my lights due to the dirty water. I'm going to change gig heads and poles too. Big Mike, I would like to know what type of gigs you had. We didn't want to keep you with a thousand questions, so when you get time, can you pm me? I have a couple of other questions as well. Thanks and I hope you all got a limit after we left. As a matter of fact, I'm sure you did, because that's our luck. We just got tired and both were ready to go home. Nice meeting both of you too. Mike


Hey man, It seems like we had to run around clean back almost to Navarre before we located the few we found. The water was murky still and the wind was a little stiffer than the 1 to 2 they called for... I use Grade 5 Titanium Gigs that Jim Cosson that is on this forum makes. They are awesome. Along with Boutwell bamboo poles that are sold in most of the bait stores around here. The barbs on Jims gigs will hold!!! I have no problem sticking a 24" fish and lifting it straight up and into the boat. You still have to contend with getting the fish off after getting it on the deck. Well worth the money and you should never have to buy another one.:thumbup: PM me with your questions...If I can help ya, I will


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I can add plugs for two more of Mr Cossons gigs,I have a TI 5 prong barbed and a SS ring shank that holds unbelievably well. I have experimented with just about every light setup you can,and HPS or halogens and a honda are the way to go.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree. (with both of yall, on everything)


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a nice mess of flatties!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

cobe killer said:


> that's a nice mess of flatties!!


++ on that.
those gigs look stealthy and will hold the flatties et al tight.
gig 'em up.


----------

